# Feds halt loan review for Las Vegas-to-California high-speed train



## DET63 (Jul 13, 2013)

> WASHINGTON — The government has halted its review of a multibillion-dollar loan request for high-speed rail line connecting Las Vegas and Southern California, a potentially staggering hit to the ambitious project.
> The development is a blow for XPressWest, which has envisioned itself having a major role in the region’s future. The company’s plans call for electric trains whisking passengers at speeds up to 150 mph between Las Vegas and, for starters, Victorville, Calif.


More


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 13, 2013)

Being discussed *HERE*.


----------

